# cake



## treegje (Feb 13, 2010)

5 eggs
1 packet vanilla sugar
200 gram butter
200 gram sugar
200 gram self rising flower


Mix everything together,use a blender that is easier
Put the dough in the shapes
Bake for 30 min at between 338 and 356 Fahrenheit
















mmmmnnnn


----------



## rdknb (Feb 13, 2010)

I am going to have to try that


----------



## werdwolf (Feb 13, 2010)

OK, I am a little slow.

Did you just put these over some heat and bake them, or did you smoke them.

If smoked, what wood?

Whatever they look good!


----------



## treegje (Feb 14, 2010)

I just baked these,I will try again next time and smoke with apple wood


----------

